# homeopathic remedies for luxating patella?



## MoochiBaby

Hi everyone, 
I need some advice. I took my chi to the vet today because she has been limping for the past two days. I suspect she has luxating patella and the vet confirms it. He said that she has grade two on her right and grade three on her left hind legs. He recommends surgery right away, I want to hold off on that until I know there are no other options to cure this other than surgery. Do any of you have chis that have luxating patella and cured it with homeopathic remedies? It seems to be getting worse everday, I have already popped her knee back in its place twice today. She started lifting her leg once on Saturday and twice yesterday. 

Thanks everyone for any advice.


----------



## Brodysmom

I'm not sure that homeopathy would work well on an orthopedic problem. Seems like those natural remedies work best on systemic (internal) stuff. I don't think any amount of supplement is going to help a luxating patella. 

Hmmm..... the only thing I can think of that might help would be glucosamine/chondroitin but that would mainly be for after the surgery to help with mobility and stability of the joints and to help prevent arthritis. You feed raw, right? I'd definitely do a couple chicken feet a week for that extra boost of glucosamine. But I'm afraid it won't be enough to forego a surgery. 

Keep us posted if you hear of anything known to help!!

Brodysmom


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Tabitha has grade one LP on one knee. It doesn't require surgery and I have seen it improve over the past few months (no supplements or special diet). I would go with your Vet's recommendation on the surgery. It is a very painful condition for your pup; and grade 2 or 3 is probably not going to improve on it's own. I hope all goes well. Keep us posted.


----------



## BABY BABS

I agree with Brody's Mom, homeopathy will help heal and maintain the joint after surgery but unfortunately the only thing that's probably going to help will be surgery. However, it never hurts to have a second opionion. Is there an orthopedic vet in your area?


----------



## MoochiBaby

Yes the one I went to was an orthopedic vet. He is the one who is pushing me to do the surgery, but I am going to seek other treatments. Tomorrow I am going to see a holistic vet to get his opinion. Surgery is not out, but it is not going to be the first. There are a lot of negatives when it comes to surgery; pain and recovery. I don't want to put her through it unless I have to.


----------



## Fern's Mummy

Brodysmom said:


> I'm not sure that homeopathy would work well on an orthopedic problem. Seems like those natural remedies work best on systemic (internal) stuff. I don't think any amount of supplement is going to help a luxating patella.
> Brodysmom


I agree with Brodysmom. Natural remedies won't work on a problem such as a LP. Some natural remedies may (may) help to sooth the pain a little but apart from that I can't see them helping otherwise.

We've just found out that Fern has a LP on her left back leg. Weird thing is we didn't even know. She runs around like a Whippet and never limps or anything. The vet was doing routine checks on her when we took her in for flu like symptoms and we sure got more than we bargained for  The good news is that because she is showing no signs of actually have a LP and because it's not giving her any problems we don't need to act on it. Only when/if she shows signs of distress from it do we need to take her back in, so here's hoping she will live just fine with it *crosses fingers* The vet even popped her little knee out and then back in again just to SHOW me :foxes15: Boy was I mad. Like I didn't believe him when he told me she had one. There was no need to actually show me  Luckily she didn't seem to feel it (well she didn't show any signs anyway).

If your baby is in pain from this then I would really think about taking her back to the vet if it's possible...

Wishing her a speedy recovery from this. Give her snuggles from me and Fern xxx


----------



## Rosiesmum

MoochiBaby said:


> There are a lot of negatives when it comes to surgery; pain and recovery. I don't want to put her through it unless I have to.


There are also a lot of positives too. The joint can be restored to good order, pain removed and the Chihuahua can live a happy life without disability.

I think complementary therapies are wonderful and we have a homeopathic vet as well as an allopathic one. 

If this is a very recent thing, I'd agree with you and rest her leg, support her care with homeopathy, supplements etc. However it it continues and she is in pain, I'd seriously go for surgery.

Hope all goes well, please keep us updated.
Healing on it's way to your little one.

x


----------



## MoochiBaby

this is very recent thing. I only saw her limping on saturday so I took her in on monday. She was with my boyfriend's parents for 5 days before saturday and they neglect to tell me that they saw her limping there too because she slipped a few times on their hard wood floor. When I took her into the vet's office, I did not expect him to say that she needs surgery. I was shock and the vet kept pushing. She's not in any pain. Since coming home, she still plays with the cat and running around. It is getting better though, I fed her some chicken feet. But I am still going ahead with the homeopathy first before I try surgery. I found a great lady, who cam highly recommended by my friend and some of her friends that she has cured luxating patella. So I am going to give her a try before resorting to surgery.


----------



## Rosiesmum

If she were mine I'd give nature a chance to settle things too. I'm not convinced that bad patella luxations can be cured with homeopathy but something like your little one is experiencing I'd definately try it 

I certainly wouldn't be rushing her into surgery either...some vets!

x


----------



## *Chloe*

i wouldnt rush into surgery unless she is in obvious pain, and if possible get a second opinion - Twiglet had the surgery but about 18 months after she was initially diagnosed she had a 2 that deteriorated to a 3, and it got to a point where we felt she was in pain - both pre and post surgery she has been on a glucosamine/chrondroitin suppliment which helps greatly - shes better than ever post surgery but it wasnt an easy option


----------



## huskyluv

I saw a show recently that touched on this very subject. It was about alternative methods to surgery for luxating patellas and I was surprised that hydrotherapy has actually worked for other dogs with luxating patella. It has actually been tried on some dogs with less severe cases of LP and the regular hydrotherapy (walking on an underwater treadmill in warm water) has actually helped decrease the occurance of the knee cap slipping. The way it works is that the warm water loosens and takes stress off the joints while the dog builds up muscle in the legs. And the leg muscles that are built up from the hydrotherapy actually help to keep the patella from slipping out of place, so the muscle acts as kind of a support if you will to keep the patella in place. Hydrotherapy is certainly not a cure but it is a safe alternative to surgery that may slow and/or altogether stop the progression of LP. Obviously with a severe case of LP surgery is probably the best option but for a mild case the hydrotherapy may help.


----------



## TashaZ

I'd love to hear how you go with this.
My Shadow has LP in both legs and the vet suggested surgery on her right leg. I'm holding off too but giving her supplements and the vet says it hasn't worsened but it will not get any better. I'm hoping to have the money saved and time to get off work (for recovery time) soon to do the surgery but would rather not put her through it if i don't have to. Love to hear how you're doing...


----------



## MoochiBaby

The homeopath is sending out the remedies on tuesday, so I should be able to start her at the end of this week. It probably will take a few weeks for it to show, I will keep everyone updated on her condition. So far, she hasn't limped since. Her worst was last Sunday, I think she was limping 4-5 different times. Ever since she's been home she is getting better. I haven't taken her for a walk for a whole week because it is raining hard here in Southern California and I wanted her to heal a bit before I exercise her. I think the vet was trying too hard to hard sell me on surgery. He could see that the dog is clearly not in pain and to recommend surgery as the only option is a little ridiculous. I am not trying to offend anyone here, it is just that I want to explore other less invasive options before I throw in the towel.


----------



## Brodysmom

I'm anxious to hear all about the alternative therapies you are trying!! I hope they help. If Moochi isn't in any pain, I see NO reason to rush into surgery. I'd definitely include the raw chicken feet for the glucosmine/chondroitin and put her on a supplement as well. Keep us posted.

Brodysmom


----------



## Rosiesmum

I'm looking forward to having an update too, but realise these things need time to work 

As Brodysmum posted, please keep us updadted!
Hope all is well.

x


----------



## FireFox

My Peppi has PL on her right leg - grade 2-3 , i have been to two very serious orthopedic specialists, and four different regular vets, all of them have different opinions. That is so confusing!!! I really wanted to try the hydrotherapy, but they said that is not going to help, supplements and swimming are not going to replace new bones. 
Finally i decided that we are going to wait for the surgery,because the most important thing is that Peppi has never limped, she is not in pain and is walking totally normal. I have changed her dry food to Orijen, because it has high glucosamine level, and we are eating lots of raw since summer.

Hope everything is going to be ok with your little one


----------



## huskyluv

Was there an update thread on this that I missed? 



MoochiBaby said:


> The homeopath is sending out the remedies on tuesday, so I should be able to start her at the end of this week.


Also, what did they send you with regard to the above statement and did they help?

Thanks for all the help you've provided me so far too.


----------



## MoochiBaby

husky luv, 

That homeopath I hired back in December was a fake and a scam artist. She has a yahoo group called Truthaboutvaccine that I belonged to so I asked her and she told me she could help me. Long story short, I hired her and I found out from some of her clients that not only does she misrepresented herself (she told everyone she has crendentials when in fact she does not) but she also harmed a few dogs. It was huge mess. Anyhow, I am much smarter now than I was a few months ago. First of all, I asked a lot of people including my friend about the current homeopath I hired. Secondly, the homeopath I have is also a vet. So I feel much better about dealing with him. He also gives me great advice without charging me. I hope this explains everything. Also when I start Moochi on homeopathic rememdies I will be glad to share with everyone what he recommends.


----------



## huskyluv

Ah, thanks for the info. It's so hard to find good people you can trust these days! Glad you have a great person you can trust now. So the info you've already shared with me previously is all you've done so far to help with Moochi's LP? If so then that is great news and all the experience you've shared about Moochi's progress really gives me some hope.


----------

